# Suche Tipp für kleine Drehtellerpositionierung



## Bär1971 (9 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Tipp für eine günstige Drehtellerlösung. Entweder als Komplettlösung, oder als reine Antriebslösung. Ich bin da etwas festgefahren mit Schritt- bzw. Servoantriebe und Profibusantriebsregler (SD3 und Lexium05) von Schneider-Electric wenn es um Positionierungen geht.
Aber es gibt ja so viele Konzepte und ich habe keine weitere Erfahrung mit Antriebstechnik da es bisher so einfach zum Projektieren und zuverlässig im Betrieb war.

Ihr könntet mir helfen, neue Wege (Hersteller, Antriebskonzepte, Ideen etc.) zu finden um die folgende Aufgabe zu lösen: 

Ich suche eine Low-Cost-Lösung für einen ganz kleinen frei positionierbaren Drehteller.
Die mechanische Anforderung: Der Drehteller soll im Durchmesser ca. 50cm sein und maximal 14cm in der Höhe. Es darf nichts überstehen. In der Mitte soll eine Durchführung sein. Die Last welche aufmontiert wird, verteilt sich mit ca. 15k gleichmäßig. Die Betriebsumgebung wechselt zwischen -20°C und 50°C getrockneter Luft. Positioniergenauigkeit soll 1° sein.
Zur elektrischen Seite: Bezüglich Ansteuerung soll alles möglich sein, was man so kennt, Positionierung auf Ziel, Tippbetrieb etc.
Als weitere Schwierigkeit gestaltet sich die Anforderung, das ein externer PC über Ethernet mit Fetch/Write-Dienste ebenso auf die Daten (Teller dreht, Position erreicht etc.) zugreifen können soll. Auch soll der PC Fahraufträge auslösen können und Positionen vorgeben.

Mein Ansatz ist für die Sache sehr teuer.
Ich würde einen Schrittmotor mit Profibus-Antriebsregler von der Fa. Schneider-Electric nehmen. Programmierung ist mit den Programmbausteinen von Schneider für Step-7 sehr einfach (und ich kenn die Projektierung eben schon).
Dazu eine Siemens-CPU 315-2PN/DP um die PC-Anbindung über Ethernet zu realisieren und mit dem Antriebsregler über Profibus zu kommunizieren.

So, jetzt brauch ich Eure Hilfe denn mir fehlen einfach die Alternativen. 

Gibt es vielleicht einen Hersteller von Drehteller die für diese Anforderungen eine Komplettlösung anbieten können? Oder gibt es günstigere Antriebe und Ansteuerungen welche von meinem Ansatz abweichen aber genauso praktikabel sind? Habe da schon was von 24V DC-Motoren gehört, aber wie positioniert man da genau mit Ein/Ausschalten? 

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus für Eure Hinweise und Ideen...


----------



## Ralle (9 Februar 2011)

Bosch-Rexroth hat Indradriveregler mit integrierter SPS MLD (Codesys). Da kann man die integrierten Antriebsbausteine nutzen, funktioniert sehr einfach. Kommunikation nach außen per TCP/IP oder auch mit der optionalen Profibusschnittstelle.


----------



## Boxy (9 Februar 2011)

Die Fa Elmo (elmomc.com) bietet auch günstige Lösungen mit der SimpleIQ Serie an ...


----------



## mainzelmann (10 Februar 2011)

Prinzipiell ist es sicher die günstigste Lösung einen Schrittmotor mit integriertem Regler zu benutzen. Ist ja auch die kompakteste Lösung. Alternativen zu dem von dir vorgeschlagenen ILS Motor von Schneider gibt es ein paar, die nehmen sich aber meines Wissens preislich nicht viel. 

Deutlich mehr kann man sicher bei der Steuerung sparen. Die Positionieraufgabe scheint ja nicht so rechenintensiv zu sein..


----------



## SchneiderCC (11 Februar 2011)

wie wäre es mit einem Isel drehteller mit Schrittmotor, nanotec  schrittmotorsteuerung und ansteuerung der Schrittmotorsteuerung über  serielle Schnittstelle vom PC aus oder über PCI- Schrittmotor Controller  in Verbindung mit Lab View


----------



## blimaa (12 Februar 2011)

Schau doch mal noch die Drehteller von weiss-gmbh.de an. Kannst mit feste oder variable Drehwinkel haben. 
Gruss


----------



## KvT (14 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ist denn Dein Temperaturbereich bisher so gewesen?
(kein Klimaschrank?)

Schneider-Electric hat einen Temp- Bereich von 0..40°C, oder?

Unter -10°C wird es bei den meisten Herstellern schon recht dünne...

Über 40...45°C musst Du bei den meisten mit einer Reduzierung der Leistungsdaten rechnen!


----------



## volker (14 Februar 2011)

von sew den movitrac in verbindung mit einem sew motor z.b. waf37 drs71s4/tf/ei7c

funktioniert gut und ist recht günstig.
motor ca 900€
umrichter,schnittstellenumsetzer,bediengerät,optionsmodul,dp schnittstelle ca 1100€


----------

